

Honda car warns you if your driving style is likely to cause traffic jams - peteforde
http://www.popsci.com/technology/article/2012-04/honda-technology-aims-choke-gridlock-source-correcting-bad-driving-behaviors

======
IanDrake
I was really excited by the title, but alas, the system doesn't do what I
hoped.

I think it would be easier to have a rear and front sensor that detects when
there's someone behind you and no one in front of you. Then it could just
kindly suggest you stop driving 55 in the left lane of a 65mph zone and move
the f@ck over.

